# EC fined for not following 70E



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Has there been any contractors in Charlotte N.C. get fined?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Has there been any contractors in Charlotte N.C. get fined?


WOrried?:whistling2:

~Matt


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> WOrried?:whistling2:
> 
> ~Matt


 No, just curious.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Has there been any contractors in Charlotte N.C. get fined?


Don't know, I am more or less out of the "Safety world" these days, moved on to other things. I still get all the OSHA announcements like this but usually just delete them, was bored today and read this one.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok, I gotcha.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

That is like the fluorecsent lamp E.P.A. properly storing/disposing Police.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> That is like the fluorecsent lamp E.P.A. properly storing/disposing Police.


You mean that you're not supposed to drive down alleyways, putting a couple dozen in each dumpster you come across? :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> You mean that you're not supposed to drive down alleyways, putting a couple dozen in each dumpster you come across? :laughing:


 Been there done that.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Image of 70E compliant workman in New York City:

http://kylepasciutti.com/Projects/Stay_Puft/Images/Medium/Puft06(medium).jpg


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Image of 70E compliant workman in New York City:
> 
> http://kylepasciutti.com/Projects/Stay_Puft/Images/Medium/Puft06(medium).jpg


 yep, thats about right


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Image of 70E compliant workman in New York City:
> 
> http://kylepasciutti.com/Projects/Stay_Puft/Images/Medium/Puft06(medium).jpg


 How did you get that picture of Peter?:laughing:


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

This might be a stupid question, but here goes. Let's say I am running a company that just got fined $148,000 by OSHA, and I have only $2000 in the bank which I did not have earmarked for paying fines with.

Does that company just declare bankruptcy?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

George Stolz said:


> This might be a stupid question, but here goes. Let's say I am running a company that just got fined $148,000 by OSHA, and I have only $2000 in the bank which I did not have earmarked for paying fines with.
> 
> Does that company just declare bankruptcy?


 Good question, I've always wondered the samething.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> This might be a stupid question, but here goes. Let's say I am running a company that just got fined $148,000 by OSHA, and I have only $2000 in the bank which I did not have earmarked for paying fines with.
> 
> Does that company just declare bankruptcy?


It might.

http://www.entrepreneur.com/tradejournals/article/17610379.html


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> It might.
> 
> http://www.entrepreneur.com/tradejournals/article/17610379.html


 It's a bad link Bob.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

william1978 said:


> It's a bad link Bob.


It works for me ............. you must be clicking it wrong.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

william1978 said:


> It's a bad link Bob.


I just read the link...???


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> It works for me ............. you must be clicking it wrong.


 I don't know why it kept saying sorry broken link, but it works now. Thanks great link answered all of my questions about that.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

George Stolz said:


> This might be a stupid question, but here goes. Let's say I am running a company that just got fined $148,000 by OSHA, and I have only $2000 in the bank which I did not have earmarked for paying fines with.
> 
> Does that company just declare bankruptcy?


Very, very seldom does the company have the pay the full fine. You work with OSHA to develop a safety program, and most of the fine is dropped. The rest are often negotiated out to something near 10 cents on the dollar. That 148,000 dollar fine probably ended up closer to 15 or 20 grand, in reality.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

To bad some one had to get hurt first before fines were issued. My experience with local contractors has been that most don't even know that 70E exists and don't care to know more than what they think they know. Bunch of dumb (insert your favorite four letter word here)s!


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> To bad some one had to get hurt first before fines were issued. My experience with local contractors has been that most don't even know that 70E exists and don't care to know more than what they think they know. Bunch of dumb (insert your favorite four letter word here)s!


That was the case with contractors I worked for prior to my current employer. Now we are all trained and have the gear readily available.

Where are you at in Washington Nitro?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If you are a sole proprietor with no employee's, OSHA has zero authority to levy any fine on you so go ahead and do the job in your bvd's.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Go to the hearing and contest it. Usually, if you come across as fairly competant, they will cut the fine down. Sometimes alot.


----------

